# New Taser Shotgun...



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

> *Taser Int'l Develops Shotgun Shells*
> 
> PHOENIX -- The nation's largest stun-gun manufacturer is working on a new way to deliver electricity to the human body: through 12-gauge shotgun shells.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns-ap-taser-shotgun,1,37046.story?coll=chi-business-hed

 lasma:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

I wonder though... Would these be used to stop someone from running away from a police officer...? Gives a new meaning to "Stop! or I'll shoot". :smt119 lasma:


----------

